# Help Please



## RMS13 (Mar 24, 2005)

Hello, i am new to these fourms and i have just bought a 1992 nissan 240sx and i have some questions...

1. tell me this my car is a 5spd but has an overdrive light on the right beside the rear windshield wiper/washer button, why? what is susposed to be there?

2. i was told my car is a se due to it having SE on the hatch but i have come to relize it has no power windows or locks or mirrors, is there a way to make at least the mirrors power?, like a how to?

3. around 2000 rpm the engine shakes abnormaly and sounds like its backfiring i have repaced the fuel filter and put new spark plugs (NGK)..anything else i should look for/or do?

4. a/c does not work, when i press the a/c button, no light comes on, maybe no a/c in my car...what would i look for in the engine bay to show that i have a/c

thanks alot guys, like i said i am new to these fourms, i sold my 94 integra gsr to buy this 240sx, becuse i love the RWD, and am planning for a sr20det swap, all the info i can get will be helpfull


----------



## Shift_240 (Feb 23, 2005)

I think you got ripped off. Sounds to me like you were sold an auto that was converted to 5 spd, which would explain the overdrive light and lack of a/c, and if so it wouldn't surprise me if the owner also lied about it being an SE when it is probably a base model (hence no power locks/windows). If you really want to be sure run a background check using vin either at DOT or carfax. As for a/c it was probably cut when the engine was swapped and you can check by looking for the compressor or the hose near the firewall (where it is usually chopped when an engine is removed). Hope this helps. Sorry if you did get cheated.


----------



## spooky240kid (Mar 22, 2005)

i own an s14 so i'm not entirely familiar with the s13's, but im thinking you were mislead also. I wouldnt go so far as to say you were ripped off (unless you paid too much) because after all, you have a 240 now! But yeah, there's a guy who lives in a nearby city to me who owns an s13 that ive talked to a couple of times. He has the SE badge on the back of his car, but he also has no power windows/locks. So im thinking that either a.)the SE's didnt have pl/pw on the s13 chasis (which is bizarre) or b.)the guy i know, possibly like the person u bought the car from, thought it may somehow increase the value of the car by putting the SE badge on it, even though it was a base model. 

The overdrive light being there probably means that it was converted from auto to stick. Again, im not sure, but there may be some way to analyze the VIN number on your car to determine whether or not it was an SE, auto, etc. Someone else on this forum may be able to help you there, or you could talk to a nissan dealer about how to break down the VIN numbers. Like i said, its only a theory, so i may be wrong. 

Either way, congrats on ur purchase!


----------



## RMS13 (Mar 24, 2005)

i opened the light up and its not even hooked up its just there, and i found out that the rear axel has "91 240sx" written in yellow on it so now i guess the cars made up of several others or something, i paid 5000 canadian, the ka24de in it is in good cond. besides the vibrating it has 177 kilometers on it, but the body is in really good shape, i have removed the rear spolier, added new tires, new gas tank (old one leaked) and the previous owner spray painted (smoked) the taillgihts, so i cleaned that off so the cars in good shape but the wiring looks tampered with...a good sr swap will or at least i hope make the car worth it


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Feb 24, 2005)

RMS13 said:


> paid 5000 canadian


How much is that in American dollars? If it's more than $1000, you got screwed my friend.


----------



## Shift_240 (Feb 23, 2005)

a '91 axle? Wow it is starting to sound more and more like your car was gutted and put back together. At this point I'd start worrying about why it had to be taken apart. Check the frame to make sure it wasn't in any serious accidents because sometimes people do their own hack jobs to avoid the 'salvage' title. You can also check to see if the engine was swapped by matching the vin on the dash to the vin on the engine (that is if the owner didn't scratch it off). And if the a/c is hooked up, the guy probably just didn't charge it after he swapped the engine. But I give you props for taking it with a grin, cuz I know I'd be pissed if I found out my car wasn't what I thought I bought.


----------



## RMS13 (Mar 24, 2005)

haha, well ive been waiting to get my hands on a 240sx for awhile i had fun with my gsr, vtec and all but i needed rwd and ive heard big numbers comming off with the sr swap, its about 4,113.19 american. the numbers match so the engine is the original i guess?, the diff is new....what kind of diff is in that car?. the car has rust everywhere incl. the interior. how much in canadian will a full sr swap incl. installation roughly set me back?. and what is the main diffrences in the rad and black top sr20det's?

you guys have been great, thanks


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

Black tops are just a little newer than the reds, there are some miniscule differences.

You might have a LSD swapped from a different car. check for any stickers or markings on the diff case.


----------



## RMS13 (Mar 24, 2005)

well isnt it true that all canadian 240sx's have lsd's??


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

RMS13 said:


> well isnt it true that all canadian 240sx's have lsd's??


Some were sold in Canada that were US Federal. Also I think a few dealers in Canada sold Japanese made 240SX's. I decoded my VIN, and my car was manufactured in Japan, and sold in California. Having no A/C isn't bad, in fact, I think A/C is just too heavy for me. The sputtering problem sounds like a vaccuum leak.


----------



## Irving18m (Feb 10, 2005)

Im going to give this car the benfit of the doubt the OD button is rather odd, but I always find stuff at junkyards. Mine has a black button so if I found one I would probably add it to my car. 
As far as the SE sticker, run the VIN and that will tell you, my 1990 240sx has power everything with a sunroof and I bought it unmolested in semi mint condition and it had no SE sticker on the rear. But after I ran the VIN the carfax showed it was a SE....I doubt the couple I bought it from took the sticker off. 
For the shaking I would also try spark plug wires, it might just need basic maintence. Even try running higher octane gas, it sounds like its detonating.
For the AC problem you should describe that problem better, when I got my 240 the AC/heat only came out of the defrost vents, and if i tried to change the setting it wouldnt change and no lights come on. Not even the AC button..I have been told that my problem is the mode door motor located behind the dash.
Good luck. You did great...another Honda coming to the Nissan craze!


----------



## Shift_240 (Feb 23, 2005)

That's because Hondas are NOT race cars.


----------



## RMS13 (Mar 24, 2005)

i dunno man the gsr ripped right outta the box, very fast compared to this stock 240, but the sx has lots of tq at low end which i like. yah it says my car was made in japan, and a history report says its rebuilt and from out of province, so i guess it was peiced back together....when i press the a/c button the green light doest come on plus i dont hear a change in sound comming from the engine. i agree i dont need a/c but its nice to have.


----------



## RMS13 (Mar 24, 2005)

Vehicle Description 
Year: 1992 Make: NISSAN Model: 240SX 

Claim History - this vehicle has 2 claim(s) 
Was the vehicle reported as Salvage, Rebuilt, Altered? REBUILT 
Was the vehicle imported from outside BC? YES , CANADIAN, 03SEP2002 
Are there any ICBC claims involving vehicle damage? YES 

Claim Date Type of Claim Amount Paid Nature of Payment 
03-Sep-2004 COLLISION NOT AVAILABLE TOTAL LOSS 
20-Jul-2004 VANDALISM $3524.96 REPAIRS 

this is what i found out, when it says model: 240sx, if it was a se would it say that or what


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

RMS13 said:


> Vehicle Description
> Year: 1992 Make: NISSAN Model: 240SX
> 
> Claim History - this vehicle has 2 claim(s)
> ...


You need to fully decode the VIN. It's actually kind of fun, you get to learn all kinds of neat facts about your car. The more you've done to it, or the more that has been done to it, the cooler it is to decode the VIN and imagine what the car was like when it rolled off the lot. I kinda want to track down the guy that bought my car when it was new in 1989 and show him my 1997 KA24DET with T04E... Haha.


----------



## RMS13 (Mar 24, 2005)

i owuld want to track down the guy who abused my car and give hima swift kick in the nuts, ive treated all my cars good, better than i would treat myself, some people are mean, haha


----------



## Shift_240 (Feb 23, 2005)

RMS13 said:


> i owuld want to track down the guy who abused my car and give hima swift kick in the nuts, ive treated all my cars good, better than i would treat myself, some people are mean, haha


Haha If my car had the same record as yours I would want to track down the guy too! Two accidents within a couple of months! Jeez...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Shift_240 said:


> Haha If my car had the same record as yours I would want to track down the guy too! Two accidents within a couple of months! Jeez...


That poor fool got vandalized and had an accident within the half year... If that happened to me, I'd be in a rampage, killing everything in sight. Of course, I'm only a few steps short of guarding my car with a shotgun in hand, 24/7. Right now, my car is the best thing in my life.


----------



## RMS13 (Mar 24, 2005)

well, i got the 240 now so its all good, i just need a sr and i think it should be great then ill move on to the body then back to upgrading the engine. i couldnt find any candian engine importers tho, how much american did you guys shell out to get a decent sr + the swap done


----------



## spooky240kid (Mar 22, 2005)

most shops that i know of charge around 1000-1500 dollars american (800-1200 canadian) for the labor, and the motors, depending on whether or not you get a front clip, can range anywhere from $2000-4500 (1600-3500 canadian) so you'd probably be looking at around 2-3k canadian...sorry i dont have any info for swap shops in canada, but im almost positive that there are a couple...have you tried google searching it? If that doesnt help, go to nissanperformancemag.com and email someone there and ask - they've helped me quite a bit in finding sr swap shops! Good luck!


----------



## RMS13 (Mar 24, 2005)

------------UPDATE-------------
 
Fixed Cruise Control
Fixed Cig Lighter Wiring
Replaced All Switches That Were Missing
Car Has Been Lowered 2.2 In, Eibach Sport Line
"Xenon" Bulbs Put In W/ Bosh Lens
New Wires, Rotor, and Cap Put In, No More Engine Shaking
Rear Wing Removed
Cheap "Rice" Exhaust Replaced W/ Magnaflow Dual Tip Exhaust
Reative Pedals

Im off to a rolling start
......Still need to know what is needed from manuel to auto mirror conversion, i got the power mirrors and the power mirror switch, what else is needed?


----------



## RMS13 (Mar 24, 2005)

Holly haha, i can't believe this is here! I found my old e-mail address, and i have subscriptions still going from here.

I miss my 240 but i sold it. And got a new toy. Thought i'd update you guys. Im way more knowledge able now, but the 240 is what got me to where im at!










































All mods were done by me, and Forcefed Performance in Langley, BC

Performance:
*Rebuilt 13B-REW
*Blitz SBC I-Color
*PLX R-500 Datalogit, and Wideband
*Hybrid GT35R
*T4 Manifold
*44MM WG TIAL
*50MM BOV TIAL
*HKS Twin Power and Harness
*Megan Racing Midpipe
*Kaaz 2 Way L.S.D
*Exedy Twin Plate Clutch
*3in RX-7 Store Downpipe
*Apex'i N1 Exhaust
*Trust/Greddy 3Row Intercooler W/ Compression Elbow
*Racing Rad and Fans
*KG Parts Primary Fuel Rail
*KG Parts Secondary Fuel Rail
*850cc Injectors x2 (Primary)
*1600cc injectors x2 (Secondary)
*Aeromotive FPR
*Greddy Pulley Set
*Battery In Hatch
*Greddy Catch Can
*2x Walboro 255lph Fuel Pumps
*Microtech LT8s Standalone/Fuel Management

Suspension, Rims and Rubber:
*S-Tech. Springs
*Bilstien Shocks
*R1 Front RX-7 Strut Bar
*Stock Rear RX-7 Strut Bar
*KG Parts Differential Brace
*Solid Polyurethane Engine Mounts
*ATTAIN Urethane Differential Bushings
*5zigen FNORC-1 - Black w/ Polished Lip
*Kuhmo Ectsa MX
*FRONT: 17x9 - 255/40/17
*REAR: 17x10 - 275/40/17

Interior:
*JDM Trust/Grex/Greddy Shift Knob
*RE-Amemiya Wet Carbon Scuff Plates
*Greddy Turbo Timer
*JDM Arm Rest
*JDM Gauge Cluster
*Defi BF Link Gauges (Amber): Boost, Water Temp, Oil Temp and Oil Pres.
*Keys Racing Steering Wheel (Buckskin)
*Quick Release Hub
*Alpine CDA-9855 Headunit
*Stock Bose Speakers and Sub

Exterior:
*R1 Front Lip - Damaged and will be replaced
*JDM Bumper Lights
*Feed FRP Sideskirts
*Re Amemiya CF Taillight Cover
*10,000k McCulloch HID

Future:
*Tein Type Flex Coilovers W/ EDFC
*Meth Injection
*Install Re Amemiya CF Pro Diffuser


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

lovin the FD.


----------

